# Anyone spot any cobia yet while diving?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm itching to get out and whack 'um.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm getting ready for the thunder chickens, so no diving for us yet except for SAR training... no cobes @ vortex last weekend... if you see one you better get a pic of it or apparently it never happened...lol....let us know...


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

They are a myth.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

nope, they are real and here is a pic.....


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

no woryz said:


> nope, they are real and here is a pic.....


Ive got a buddy who is stationed to that boat lol


----------



## dagfish (Jan 20, 2011)

I have yet to see any cobia while freediving this year, however, last week I was 10 ft. from the wreck and still could not see it. I hope to see some once the water calms and clears.


----------

